# A couple of our recent projects...



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

http://www.warlinepainting.ca/snapblog/readblog.asp?blogid=1400

http://www.warlinepainting.ca/snapblog/readblog.asp?blogid=1401


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice work Heidi. Cabinets look great, and the exterior on the Victorian looks awesome. I really like the color scheme. It still amazes me that they had those colors available way back then. Was there any lead on that one?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Mike. The house is actually only 20 years old so lead wasn't an issue. 

In Canada we are way behind the US as far as rules and regulations regarding lead. Instead they just tax the snot out our gas and say that they are doing it for the environment.


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

Can I ask what products and process you used on those kitchen cabinets?? They look amazing!


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

We used Benjamin Moore Advance on the cabinets. The doors get done all in shop in a spray booth. Two coats of primer followed by two coats of paint. We take the doors on the first day and don't return them until the very last day so that we can give lots of days for drying between each coat.

On this job we sanded and brushed and rolled the bases and island because spraying wasn't an option for the homeowner. I think that is why we like Advance so much since it levels so well. You really couldn't see a brush stroke anywhere.

I would love to use it on trim in a high end house and see how it performs.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad to hear it on the Advance. 

Great work, as always.


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

WarlinePainting said:


> We used Benjamin Moore Advance on the cabinets. The doors get done all in shop in a spray booth. Two coats of primer followed by two coats of paint. We take the doors on the first day and don't return them until the very last day so that we can give lots of days for drying between each coat.
> 
> On this job we sanded and brushed and rolled the bases and island because spraying wasn't an option for the homeowner. I think that is why we like Advance so much since it levels so well. You really couldn't see a brush stroke anywhere.
> 
> I would love to use it on trim in a high end house and see how it performs.


Thanks for that. I am going to have to try Advance at some point. I can imagine it's quite pricey though being Benny Moore....how is the advance primer for adhesion??


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice.

Good picture taking too...do you do that yourself?

I've also yet to try the Advance...but it looks like you've got down. Was there much of a learning curve?

Do you think it brushes more like Impervo or Aura...or something else?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Guys, I would love to give you all the specs on this stuff but I can barely manage to paint off our sample boards. I judge strictly from the quality control walk through and the comments from my senior painters. I had a hard time telling the bases were brushed at all. 

My senior painter loved the stuff and my spray shop guy did too. It was his first time using it and he said there was definitely a learning curve but he would be hard pressed to go back to another paint for this kind of work.

And yes, I did take the photos. I am taking a photography class starting next week because I don't think my photos are nearly good enough. Maybe I'll ace the class


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Great job Heidi, your blogs are a treat to read! How are your customers responding to them?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Chris, I get great responses when i post. The thing is that it is all from industry friends and existing customers. I am just now gaining traction on SEO results for my posts. That's why I keep saying I wish I had started this two years ago. Our referral business is busier than ever which I directly attribute to our web and FB.

The good thing is that it is giving me a chance to scale the business with some best practices and tested systems in place. Honestly, we can't handle more business without really getting our foundation set up perfectly. I don't want to be a fly by the seat of my pants operation. There is just no way we could maintain the level quality we do.

I suspect next year will be huge for us if we do things right. 

Do the Festival of Homes generate many leads for you?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

WarlinePainting said:


> Chris, I get great responses when i post. The thing is that it is all from industry friends and existing customers. I am just now gaining traction on SEO results for my posts. That's why I keep saying I wish I had started this two years ago. Our referral business is busier than ever which I directly attribute to our web and FB.
> 
> The good thing is that it is giving me a chance to scale the business with some best practices and tested systems in place. Honestly, we can't handle more business without really getting our foundation set up perfectly. I don't want to be a fly by the seat of my pants operation. There is just no way we could maintain the level quality we do.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a good plan in place! On the Festival Homes, not yet, but it ends next week, having 600 people in one weekend seeing your work can't hurt! The GC has said he has set a few appointments, so that will be more work for us. It is a great branding opportunity and puts us in a great light to the other GC's, repaints are not a big part of our business. I am hoping to get some work from the deco finishes though, especially if that home wins the Peoples Choice.


----------

